
Fed Chairman Powell says he is 'very worried' about growing amount of U.S. debt - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/10/fed-chairman-powell-says-he-is-very-worried-about-growing-amount-of-us-debt.html
======
MrTonyD
It wasn't until after I started reading Paul Krugman's column that I came to
understand that Fed Chairman aren't good Economists. They are more like senior
executives who are more concerned about company politics and image. It's just
the nature of the job. A great Economist, with a deep understanding of the
complex forces shaping economics, just isn't the same guy as the one who goes
to a bunch of meetings and issues a bunch of reports. As technical people
reading this blog, we really shouldn't be surprised to hear this.

